Ask HN: Are there too many programming languages? - MastrChefRocks
======
vortico
No, simply making a programming language does not make the field worse. It can
only make it better. But if the question was rephrased "are there too many
languages to learn in order to be competitive in the job market", than
_maybe_. Competing standards is just a truth about this field and many other
industries. Rust and Go, Typescript and Dart, Python and Ruby, Java and C#,
etc. It is unknown which language will be more relevant in 20 years, so it's
best to learn as many as you can. It's an easier task than it might sound.

------
gitgud
No, and it's not a bad thing either. Each one has strengths and weaknesses.
You need constant innovation in different languages in order to evolve the art
of programming.

------
sylvanhughes
What I think would be important is really determining what each language is
essential for, and sticking to that. When it all goes to hell is when a
language comes out with ways to try to outsmart the other, then confusion
kicks in, and we have questions like this that show up on HN. An example would
be when a language is not _really_ object oriented, but is _kind of_ object-
oriented...

------
hguhghuff
No. In fact I don’t even think we’ve really got started

Software development is in its infancy and has a long way to go. New languages
are in important part of that.

------
zzo38computer
Is good having many different program language for different purpose, as well
as for different prefence because you might have different opinion to me. You
do not have to use all of them!

------
segmondy
Nope, not enough.

------
kleer001
Too many for what? I don't understand the scope of your question.

------
cimmanom
What would be the difference between “enough” and “too many”?

~~~
gamechangr
Enough - I had enough to drink and then drove home.

Too many - I had too many drinks and killed someone as I drove home.

~~~
cimmanom
Sure (if you think there’s a non-trivial amount a person can drink and still
drive safely). But as applied to programming languages?

------
mailslot
No.

------
DoreenMichele
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headli...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

